# chisels recomendations



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I have a friend who has inherited a full size lathe. He is giving me his existing smaller lathe. I haven't seen that lathe yet. The only thing I currently know about it is that it has continuous variable speed and will handle a work piece about 12 to 14" long.

I currently don't have any chisels so I'm doing my homework. I'm thinking about starting out with a minimum number of chisels until I get more familiar with turning. I'm planning on a gouge, a skew and a parting chisel.

I'd like some advice on the size of gouge and the best brand to buy considering the best 'bang for the buck'. Any other suggestions for a novice would also be welcome.

Ben


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

Ben, don't buy cheap tools. Better quality give much finer cuts and keep an edge way longer.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

In today's E-mail ads I see that Wood River is offering a 5 piece Mini Turning Tool Set for $29.49 which is 50% off. However the sale ends tomorrow (4/26/13). Anyone out there have an opinion of Wood River tools?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really myself I don't care for them. I have a couple and I think the BB are a better tool. This is the set I started with 8 yrs ago and still use most of them today even those I have a shop full of more expensive tools. 

Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set at Penn State Industries

These are the tools I use today. For the money they are hands down some of the best turning tools you can buy. They hold a edge for a long time. With HSS tools I maybe sharpening 5 or 6 times while turning a bowl. With these twice maybe 3 times at the most.

Thompson Lathe Tools


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Bernie

I'll pass on the Wood River set. Pending any additional recommendations from other forum members, the Benjamin's are now on the top of my list. 

I appreciate your advise. Buying second rate tools is false economy. I'm glad that your information is based on 'hands on' experience with both the Benjamin's and the Wood River tools

Ben


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And my advice is to buy cheap tools. :yes4: Harbor Freight has a set priced at just over $5, last time I checked, which has been awhile I admit.

My reasoning? Your tools are going to get dull. They will need resharpening. Rather than possibly goofing up a set of expensive tools learning the 'proper' way, get a cheap set where it won't matter. 

That was my reasoning when I got my tools, wear them out learning, then get fancy, read 'expensive', tools. And, after a lot of reading on sharpening lathe tools, decided to use my small bench sander to sharpen them. No, no jigs to hold them, free hand. Turns out a lot of professionals sharpen that way. My theory is, the tool will never be held at the same cutting angle again, except in passing, very unlike a plane blade. So, get the approximate angle, and you're good. And that proved to be true for me. Sure, you'll probably have to sharpen a bit oftener with the cheaper tools, but it only takes a few seconds, and you're ready to go again.

And, my plan to wear them out, and buy expensive later? Didn't work. They were still going strong when I gave them to my older son, when I found a $150 Shopsmith for him. I never did buy myself more lathe tools, my interests had passed to other things by that time, and now thinking seriously of selling my lathe, to give me some needed room.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Theo, You can purchase an expensive set and burn one or two by overheating when sharpening and learning. I think it's best to do your learning on a cheap set first.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ben you can't go wrong with that set and it won't break the bank. I would also get the oneway wolverine jig plus a 8" slow speed grinder for sharpening and that way you have a set angle for your tools and repeatability every time. That should get you by for some time to come. After 8 yrs I finally changed out my stone wheels with diamond wheels. They aren't cheap but boy are your toosl scary sharp. 

Anyway at least you have all the tools you need to start with that set of BB. It has a bowl gouge which I think is important to have which HF doesn't. Anyway hope this helps.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Yesterday I received the much awaited free lathe from my friend. There is good news and bad news. The lathe is a Harbor Freight model. It has seen better days and requires a good clean-up.

However, the lathe is mounted on a home made stand which features two wheels so that the entire unit can be moved around in my shop.

My friend also included a set of eight Harbor Freight cheisels. They look slightly rusty but they will clean them up nicely.

So the original question of what cost/quality range cheisels to buy is now answered. I will work with the old cheisels and learn cheisel sharpening on them before stepping up to a better quality set later.

Once again I thank all of the forum members that took the time to offer me good advise.

Regards
Ben


----------

